# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  أبــــــــــــــــراج الشــــــباب .. وصــفــــــــاتهمــ

## دموع الورد

أبـــــــراج الشبــــاب

وصـــفــاتـــــــهـــــم

الموضوع مهدي..... لجنتل :Db465236ff: 



الرجل الحمل : 

حركته ديناميكية ونار متوهجة أحيانا . فتور وكسول .
رجل الحمل صادق لا يعرف النفاق .
يسعي دائما إلي التجديد والتغيير .
رجل جري يقع في بعض الأحيان ضحية صدقه وإخلاصه , تجده دءوبا ومخلصا في العمل وتجد زملائه يتكلون عليه .
جديته قد تخلق مسافات بينه وبين الآخرين , ومع ذلك لديه ميول للضحك وسماع النكت وإلقائها .
رجل الحمل لديه إبداع وتفكير عميق , لو تساعده الظروف سيكون له بصمته الخاصة والمميزة ولكن لعبة الحظ لها تأثير واضح في مسار حياته .
ينجح في دور المستشار والناصح بعيدا عن كل ادعاء أو تكلف , يتأثر كثيرا إذا لم يقدر علي المساعدة .
رجل الحمل صعب في الحب والعشق لذا يجب إن تكون فتاته مميزة أو صابرة جدا .
رجل الحمل فنان بطبعه مما يعني انه مزاجي فمرات تجده يتوق إلي الحب والدلال ومرات يضرب الأرض برجله وكأنه يريد تحرير العالم , لا يطيق الحبس , عاشق للحرية , وهذا ما يفسر مغامراته العديدة في عالم العاطفة ولن يثبت حتى يجد الفتاة التي تكون له أما وامرأة وسيدة عاشقة . 
رجل الحمل من أكثر الرجال الذين يعرفون إسعاد حبيباتهم من حيث الكرم , الاحترام , العشق وكلام الشعر الحمل لا يستطيع كبح جماحه وليس لديه نفس طويل يريد من حبيبته أن تكون بقربه كل يوم كما يسعي إلي بلورة شخصية حبيبته حسب مزاجه وأهوائه .
الزواج يخيف رجل الحمل ولكن متى تحمل المسئولية فانه يرتبط بعلاقة حميمة مع بيته وأسرته دون التخلي عن استقلاليته والمطلوب من زوجته أن ترسم له في كل يوم صورة جديدة لها , يعشقها .
الحمل الأب صديق لأولاده أكثر مما هو أب , رفيق لهم , يلعب معهم , يساعدهم علي بلورة شخصيتهم . 






الرجل الثور : 

ضخامة , حضور , ضحكة جذابة وكلام قليل وأعصاب هادئة .
غموض يكتنف شخصية هذا المولود الجذاب , غموض في بداية المشوار واستقرار ممتع يلي البداية إذا كانت واضحة ومتينة وإلا فاستمرار للغموض 
واقعي في عمله , ودقيق في حساباته , نادرا ما يخطي في تصوراته , بحاجة إلي وقت طويل للراحة بعد عناء العمل .
يحتاج إلي الانفراد مع نفسه لانطلاقة مليئة بالحماسة فيما بعد , وإذا لم يجد الراحة يتحول إلي عصبي وقلق ولا يعرف ما يريد . 
قد تظنه في البداية انه ساذج , ولكنه سيفاجئك عندما يقول رأيه ويحدد تطلعاته .
يثيرك في برودته وهدوئه وردات فعله البطيئة جدا , قد يحدث إن ينفعل لأمر ما بعد عدة أيام من حدوثه .
عدم التسرع في اتخاذ القرارات يكسبه شخصية مميزة وفريدة من نوعها .
يقف بجانبك لحل مشاكلك مما يزعج الطرف الأخر .
بين الثور والحب علاقة هدوء , صحيح انه يبني علاقات عديدة في حياته , يتعرف إلي عشرات الفتيات , ولكن متى وجد الحبيبة التي كان يفتش عنها تحول إلي عاشق رائع .
الثور الرومانسي في الحب لا يغرق الحبيبة في الأحلام بل يغمرها بالحب حقيقة وواقعا , يتعب لإسعادها .
رجل برج الثور لا يمنح أجواء الحب الرائعة إلا بعد وقت غير قصير , بعد إن يتأكد من مشاعره وان يكون قد امتحن صبر حبيبته وقدرتها علي تحمل شخصيته الباردة .
الثور يفتش عن امرأة ذكية تقف إلي جانبه وفي الوقت نفسه تكون ناعمة , هادئة , صبورة , تؤمن له جوا من الاستقرار والهدوء .
الثور والد حنون لا يزجر أبنائه ولا يلومهم علي تقاعس معين بل يساعدهم قدر الإمكان .



الرجل الجوزاء :

اجتماعي جدا , تجده دائما من الناس الذين يتحدثون , يناقشون له عينان لا تهدآن تتنقلان من وجه لأخر دون أن تعرف ماذا تريد , علي شفتيه ابتسامة صادقة حينا وهازئة حينا أخر .
أسلوبه جميل في الكلام مع الآخرين , خصوصا وانه يستشهد بأقوال علماء وأدباء باعتبار انه مدمن علي القراة .
يدهشك لأنه قادر علي مسايرة بعض الأجواء التي لا تكون من طباعه . 
محدث لبق ومرن , يقول رأيه دون إن يحرجك أو يزعجك .
ينظر إلي الغد وقليلا ما ينظر إلي الماضي , مستعد دائما لاستقبال يوم جديد .
رجل المواقف , ليس عميقا بقدر ما هو صلب وجريء وصاحب كلمة وقاس أحيانا , لا يغترف بخضاه حطي ولو كان هذا الخطأ سيعرضه لأخطاء أخري .
الرجل الجوزاء يحب الجمال الخارجي في البداية وبعدها يبحث عن جمال الجوهر , صريح في علاقته إلي درجة الوقاحة أحيانا , لبق وحنون أكثر من اللازم .
عاشقة مولود الجوزاء قد تصبح مثله مع الوقت نظرا للتغيير المستمر في تصرفات رجل الجوزاء .
صعب فهمه مع إن شخصيته جذابة تغريك لان تحل لغزها , الفتاة القادرة علي حل الألغاز ستكون الأسعد قرب الجوزاء .
ألجوزائي الأب يدلل أبنائه كثيرا , ويغدق عليهم الهدايا وهنا تكبر مسؤولية الزوجة التي تضطر لان تكون حازمة لخلق التوازن .


الرجل السرطان :

السرطاني يفرض احترامه , كلامه المدروس وحضوره الهادي عنصران هامان في كسب محبة الناس , أو الأصح احترمهم .
متقلب , بين لحظة وأخري تتبدل ملامح وجهه , فيتحول من عابس إلي مبتسم .
الشعور بالأمان أو العكس يحدد مزاج هذا الرجل , ففي الحالة الأولي تراه رقيقا طيبا , حلو المعاشر , مستعدا للمساعدة , وفي الحالة الثانية تراه غاضبا , حانقا , مستعدا لقلب الأوراق .
السرطاني من أكثر الرجال تعلقا بأمه التي يعتبر وجودها قوة له وصوتها رنينا لأيامه , وكلامها قوة لأحلامه .
يستخدم أحلامه ليستعين بها للهروب من الواقع ومن هنا تولد علاقة حميمة بين الليل والرجل السرطاني فالليل عنده انفلات لا حدود له .
السرطاني الرومانسي والشاعري هو الأقرب إلي عالم المال , لا ينفقه بطريقة عشوائية ويعرف كيف يكسبه , وكيف يحافظ عليه وكأنه ولد محاسبا .
السرطاني يهوي التحدث عن عائلته , عن الأمجاد السابقة , وعن تطلعاته إلي الغد , إذا أردت إن تكسب وده افتح له مجال التحدث عن رغباته , ولا تعارضه إلا إذا سالك رأيك فهو بحاجة إلي التعبير ولقول الأشياء كما هي .
في الحب مغازل محترف , يعرف كيف ينتقي الكلمات وكيف يوزع النظرات , لكنه يغرم بشكل بطي , إذ أن الفتاة التي يحب يجب أن تمتلك عدة مميزات : بحيث إن تكون سيدة مجتمع , تكون حاضرة ولا تتلهي بالقشور .
معظم السرطانيين يغرمون مرة واحدة في العمر , أو يتزوجون أو يتحولون إلي شكوكين .
السرطاني الأب يتعلق بأولاده ولكن يخاف عليهم مما يعيقهم في تكوين شخصية مستقلة , يحب إن يبقوا علي ارتباط دائم به كما سعي هو علي إبقاء الارتباط الدائم بأمه . 


الرجل الأســد :

حاضر بكل ما لهذه الكلمة من معنى , أنيق , مغرور بطيبة .
الرجل الأسد يحب الراحة لأنها تعزز حضوره , تساعده علي منهجه أفكاره دون ارتباك , إذ إن الأسد ومن باب ادعائه بمعرفة الأمور قد ينزلق لسانه مرات عديدة وهو يتكلم خصوصا انه دائم الاستعارة لتعابير جديدة رغبة منه لإدهاش الآخرين والحصول علي إعجابهم .
الرجل الأسد يهتم جدا بأناقته والغالي عنده من الثياب رخيص , دائما يسال عن عطر مميز , لرجل مميز .
قد يزعجك الأسد وهو يتحدث لأنه يبالغ ويصور الأشياء أضخم مما هي .
الأسد الاجتماعي والمسئول هو أكثر الرجال التصاقا ببيوتهم , فهو صاحب عاطفة نبيلة يقف بجانب أفراد العائلة وقفة فيها الكثير من التعاطف والمحبة .
في العمل ناجح لأنه دءوب ومثابر لكنه إذا كان في مركز المسؤولية فانه قد يزعج العاملين لكثرة ما يلاحظ ويدقق وينتقد , مع انه يملك رغبة في المغامرة والمقامرة أحيانا .
الرجل الأسد جذاب في الحب , فصعب علي الفتاة أن تقاوم جاذبيته إذا لم تكن علي درجة كبيرة من الوعي والعمق . وفي علاقته الأسد لا يبخل علي حبيبته بشيء بل هو أكثر الرجال كرما علي هذا الصعيد .
الأسد يزعج حبيبته لكثرة ما يعطيها من ملاحظات , كما انه يرغب في أن يحدد لها شخصيتها لتكون الصورة التي رسمها لها من قبل إن يلتقيها .
الأسد يسعي دائما إلي السلطة في البيت والعمل , كما يسعي إلي السلطة في الحب والمطلوب من فتاته إن تستوعبه وان تظهر له انه محور اهتماماتها وفي المقابل يمنحها كل عواطفه وإخلاصه مع إن اجتماعياته المهمة تدفعه في بعض الأحيان إلي إن يمدح احدهن ويغازل الثانية لكن قلبه لا يتسع إلا لحب واحد .
الأسد إن تزوج لا يقبل إلا إن تكون زوجته ملكة في بيتها وفي علاقته مع أبنائه فهو مثال العاطفة .
سيدتي أتطلبين الرجل - الرجل وترضين إن تكوني في حمايته وليس بقربه , اختاري الأسد فأنت ملكة في حبه .

الرجل العذراء :

رجل واقعي , حذر , دقيق عملا وعاطفة .
يسحرك هذا الرجل بغموضه , لا يمكنك أن تعرف سره إلا بعد إن تتعلم الغرق في عينيه الضيقتين والعميقتين .
أوقات العمل عنده مقدسة , صادق , حازم ووفي , قليلا ما يجد لنفسه متسعا من الوقت للراحة , وهذا لا يزعجه لأنه بطبعه ليس من هواة اللهو والتسلية , جلسة مريحة في البيت حيث جو من الهدوء والضمانينة أهم عنده من رحلة بحرية .
النظام : يؤمن فيه الرجل العذراء قولا وفعلا ويحاول إن يفرضه علي الآخرين الذين يقبلون منه لأنهم يعرفون إن بإمكانهم الاتكال علي هذا الرجل العنيد والصلب والطيب .
اجتماعيا قادر علي إن يكون مع كل الناس وان لا يكون فالرجل العذراء ليس له القدرة علي الاستماع بشكل دائم إلي الآخرين أو انه لا يملك الأسلوب الناجح للتعامل معهم .
مثلا العذراء يتفهم حاجات الآخرين أحيانا ولكنه يتصرف وكأنه غريب , التعبير نقطة ضعف هذا المولود .
في الحب يقال إن حبه شر لا بد منه , فالقرب منه قلق والبعد عنه قلق اكبر .
إذا أجريت استفتاء مع فتيات عاشقات لرجال من هذا البرج ستكون النتيجة إن النسبة ألكبري من هؤلاء العاشقات لا يعرفن هدوء البال بل دائمات القلق والتفتيش عن تفسير لعبوس الحبيب اليوم , لعدم بوحه لمشاعره ولألف سبب وسبب .
هذا الرجل الحازم في عمله , حازم في عاطفته ولكنه ليس قاسيا , صحيح انه يهدد ويتوعد ولكن عندما يشعر بقلي من فراغ يتحول إلي طفل يحتاج إلي يدين مفتوحتان , إلي عاطفة الحبيبة المشتعلة , إلي عينيها الباحثتين عنه .
في العاطفة لا يقبل هذا الرجل التحدي كما انه يخاف من الروتين , يغار كثيرا وقد يتهم حبيبته زورا , من هنا تراه يخاف الانفصال , ومعظم رجال هذا البرج أو يتزوجون في سن مبكرة أو في سن متأخرة وبعضهم لا يميل إلي الزواج إلا إذا عثر علي الحب المثالي .
مطلوب من حبيبته إن تهتم بأناقتها دون مبالغة فالبساطة جمال .
قد يترائي للبعض إن هذا الرجل لا يمكنه العثور علي فتاة ترضي بطبعته , ولكن أليس هناك نوع من الفتيات العاشقات لرجل يجمع إلي حب السيطرة والامتلاك الوعي والدقة والحضور الأسر .
العذراء رجل يعرف ماذا يريد ويعرف كيف يتجاهل إذا دعت الحاجة إلي ذلك .
علاقة هذا الرجل بأولاده صعبة نوعا ما إذ إن ألعذرائي لا يميل كثيرا إلي لعب دور الأب , ومع ذلك فانه يمنحهم بعض وقته فيسكب كل حنانه ويشجعهم علي الاهتمام بدروسهم .
في علاقته مع زوجته المشترط فيها إن كون متفهمة ووعيه لحاجاته فانه سيكون طيبا واعدا بغد أكثر إشراقا , وواعد أحيانا يكون احلي من الواقع اليومي لان فيه نظرة إلي أيام آتية .

الرجل الميزان :

الرجل الأكثر جاذبية , ربما .
حضور هذا الرجل آسر وحديثه لبق مما يجعلك تتشبه به من دون إن تدري .
يتمهل الرجل الميزان في اتخاذ قراراته , كما انه قادر علي التنازل عن قرار إذا شعر انه بات غير مجدي .
الرجل الميزان حساس وأنيق في تعامله مع الآخرين فهو لا يحب إن يجرح احد أو يتعرض لمشاعر احد , إلا انه عندما يتحدث قد يتحول إلي منظر يغرق في التنظير كان تخال نفسك أمام قاض له صوت جهوري , وبين يديه كل الوثائق والحقائق .
داهية هو في إنقاذ نفسه من مشكلة ما وكان لا علاقة له بالأمر مع انه أكثر الناس حماسة للوقوف إلي جانب الحق والاستقامة والعدل .
كريم , ينفق المال دون حساب , ومضياف , بيته يتحول إلي واحة للاجتماعات والحفلات .
ناجح في عمله ويحاول تنظيم وقته لأنه لا يسمح لعمله إن ينتزع منه كل الوقت , فهو بحاجة إلي الراحة , إلي المغامرة , إلي التنقل والتعرف إلي وجوه جديدة , كل يوم إذا استطاع ذلك .
يهوي لعب دور الوسيط بين المتخاصمين لان عنده متعة الظهور بمظهر القادر علي حل المشاكل والمعضلات .
عنده بعض من خبث مرده إلي ارتباك في إعلان موقف جريء مخافة من انعكاسات سلبية .
رجل الميزان رجل الحب وعنده من الأساليب ما يساعده علي اجتذاب أي فتاة . بارع , حذق , محدث لبق , صعب اصطياده وان وعد بتغيير فالوعد وعد وليس تنفيذ , المغامرات العاطفية عند الميزان كما الهواء , فرئتاه مفتوحتين للهواء والهوى .
ما يدفعه للزواج تعبه من التنقل والمغامرات أو علاقة تحيره , تظهر طبيب الهوى انه بحاجة إلي دواء حينها يتقدم من حبيبته بطلب يدها وعلي وجهه ابتسامة تسال الحبيبة شكرها لقراره الذي يعتبره انجازا .
في علاقته مع زوجته يكون متطلبا , غير بور , تزعجه الفوضى , ينشد الراحة ويطالب دائما بجو هادئ حتى في حضرة الضيوف .
مع أولاده الميزان أب محاضر , ويحاول إقامة علاقة متوازنة معهم . وهذه العلاقة المهمة لا تمنعه من إيجاد الوقت لزوجته لسؤالها عن مشاكلها , عن أسباب تعبها , حتى ولم يحاول معالجة هذه الأسباب .
إذا أردت أن تسمعي مديح الناس لزوجك اللبق والمرن والجذاب فلن يكون هذا المديح كبيرا ومهما إذا لم يكن زوجك من برج الميزان .



الرجل العقرب : 

رجل له قانونه الخاص وشرائعه الخاصة , يحلم بالتغيير , ثائر علي كل ما هو تقليدي وكلاسيكي , طموح إلي حد المجازفة في اغلب الأحيان .
يمكن إن تصادف في حياتك رجلا كسولا , باردا غارقا في تأملاته , إلا إن هذا النوع يشكل النسبة القليلة من مواليد برج العقرب .
الرجل العقرب محارب شجاع , لا يخاف ولا يتراجع إنما يتهور أحيانا ويكون الثمن غاليا .
ذو شخصية فذة أو تكرهه أو تحبه وفي كلا الحالتين أنت مضطر للاعتراف انك أمام رجل ليس كسائر الرجال .
يتفرد في اتخاذ قراراته ويدير إذنه الصماء لكل النصائح الموجهة إليه حتى من اقرب المقربين .
هكذا هو صاحب موقف إنما بعناد , وكأنه ولد ليكون جاهزا للتحدي , للقتال , للهجوم حينا وللدفاع حينا أخر .
يتطلع دائما إلي حيث النجاح , تغريه الشهرة وتتعبه , أما الهزيمة فتشعل فيه نارا ليس من السهل إخمادها أو رسم حدود لدائرة اشتعالها لأنها إذا اضطرمت أحرقت الأخضر واليابس .
لا يطيق الغموض ويحاول جاهدا إن يسقط هذا القناع لتشرق شمس الوضوح ويتلذذ بطعم النجاح .
في علاقاته مع أصدقائه وفي , صادق ومدافع عنهم , ثائر علي أعدائه لا يهادن ولا يسامح .اجتماعيا لا يحاول إن يلبس قناعا ولا إن يستعير صفات ليست له بل يظهر كما هو , لا يرتاح لمعاشر أهل الثروات لأنه عفوي وغير متصنع أو متكلف .
لا يرضي إن يبقي في عمل واحد لفترة طويلة فهذا يعتبره حدا لطموحاته وتطلعاته إلي تغيير دائم .
الرجل العقرب عندما يحب , قد يظهر قوته في البداية وصعوبة الغرق في بحر المشاعر الرقيقة لكن إن دخلت أعماقه ستجدين عاشقا يجمع إلي الصلابة الرقة , والي القوة كل اللين والمحبة .
العقرب المائي يعتبر الحب زورقا له وهو الربان , والعقرب إذا لم يعش قصة حب عاش في حلم الوصول إلي تحقيقها , وهذا لا يفاجئ فالجري في الحياة الاجتماعية والقوي في عمله هو أكثر الناس حاجة إلي الحب المجرد .
الرجل العقرب له سحر خاص لا يقاوم وإياك إن تثيري غيرته فقد يعطيك درسا لن تنسيه , فالحب عنده عهد ووعد, إنما هو يحق له ببعض المغازلة إلا انه يكره فعلا الخيانة .
العقرب الزوج يجهد للاستجابة لطلبات زوجته , لكنه لا يقبل منها امرأ أو حتى نصيحة وهذا لا يعني انه يحبها خاضعة فهو يميل إلي القوة حتى ولو لم يعترف بذلك .
حازم مع أطفاله ومزعج مرات إلا انه يشكل عندهم المثال الأعلى في القوة والحضور واتخاذ القرارات .
قد يكون العقرب الأب حنونا إلا إن مشاعره تبقي دفينة وهنا دور الأم في إفهام موقف الأب للأولاد .
حضور وقوة , حزم وعاطفة متأججة , صعب التأقلم معه , جميل خلق توازن معه , إذا كنت قادرة فلك أكثر الرجال قوة وسحرا . 


الرجل القوس : 

عصبية مكبوتة أكثر منها ظاهرة , يرسم أحلامه , يتعثر إنما لا يقع فحظه كبير بمساعدة الآخرين له .
مصلحته تطغي علي كل اهتماماته خصوصا أن عنده شكا دائما في قدرته مع انه إذا اشتغل علي نفسه استطاع إن يكون حاضرا وذا نفوذ وقوة .
رجل يحترق في داخله ويتظاهر بالبرودة , ولكن إذا انفعل جرح عن قصد فسلاحه لسانه هو البعيد عن عالم العنف والعاشق للأوقات الهانئة والجلسات المريحة .
مسالم جدا ويتحاشى الدخول في تفاصيل الأشياء , حريص علي ممتلكاته وكم يتباهي بما يملك من تحف نادرة أو أوراق مهمة أو وثائق سرية .
يدفعك الرجل القوس مرات إلي التساؤل هل هذا الرجل عبقري بصمت , أم يغلف غبائه بقشرة من الدبلوماسية .
قلما يفقد أعصابه في العمل فكما سبقت الإشارة فان مشاعره نادرا ما تظهر للعلن وهو صاحب حركة دائمة , إنما حبه للأضواء قد يمنعه مرات من رؤية الأشياء أو الاهتمام بالتفاصيل .
متمسك بالتقاليد إضافة إلي حبه للجديد , يحب إن يكون حاضرا , لافتا للنظر شكلا , وللسمع كلاما .
يحب إن يصغي إليه الآخرون ويفرح إذا شعر إن لصوته رنينا لان أسلوبه في التعبير لا يغري للسمع .
بقدر ما هو جدي بقدر ما تغريه الاجتماعات المسلية وسماع النكات التي هو بحاجة إليها بعد ساعات التعب والتفكير .
خطواته متعثرة لكنه قليلا ما يقع من شطارته إنما من حظه بوجود أصدقاء قربه قادرين علي انتشاله وهو يعرف كيف يقف في الظل والضوء معا . صاحب حيلة في معظم الأوقات ناجحة وصائبة .
يحب السفر كثيرا ويتحمل قسوة الغربة فالانتماء عنده اكتساب , بمعني انه يكون منتميا إلي جوه , منسجما مع رغباته والحياة تحولات وتبدلات , من هنا فانه أكثر الرجال عشقا للسفر دون النظر إلي الوراء .
اجتماعي , يحب الاختلاط بالناس , يحافظ علي أناقته , يهتم كثيرا للبرتوكول ويحرص علي القيام بالواجبات علي أتم وجه , وهو في ذلك ينجح في اكتساب احترام الآخرين الذين قد يضعون له هالة .
الرجل القوس يهتم كثيرا للثقافة , كذلك يهتم كثيرا بنفسه , عاشق لذاته , والانا عنده حاضرة .
معظم مواليد برج القوس يغرمون بنساء اكبر منهم سنا ربما لأنهم ينشدون الدف هم العاشقون للتنقل , ينشدون الاستقرار ضمنا هم المغرمون بالسفر .
يخاف من الفشل العاطفي لأنه ينعكس سلبا علي مسار أيامه , من هنا يستدرك الأمر ويسارع إلي طلب الزواج من حبيبته , وإذا لم يصل إلي شاطئ الأمان , قرأت الخيبة في عينيه , ولمست الارتباك في تصرفاته , وسمعت الأنين في صوته , وكأنه طفل سرقت منه لعبته .
مستعد القوس لمبادلة حب الحبيبة له بحب اكبر , فقلبه كبير وكفه مفتوح لمعاهدة ود دائمة وسلام مستمر .
زوجة القوس لا تكوني ظله بل اتركي له دائرة من الضوء له وحده وهو سيسعي لإراحتك وفرحه كبير كلما رآك في حلة جديدة .
خير رفيق لأطفاله يرافقهم في النزهات ويشعرهم انه إلي جانبهم بكل رقة وبعيدا عن الحزم ولكنه قد يضايقهم بكثرة سؤالا ته لامتحان قدراتهم ودرجة ذكائهم  الرجل الجدي :

جدية , واقعية , برودة مصطنعة قليلا , وتصميم علي الوصول إلي الهدف .
الرجل الجدي يتحكم بعواطفه , يدرس مواقفه , يتعمق وببط يتخذ قراراته , عنده أنانية فهو مهتم لأموره , دقيق في حياته , فوقت الطعام للطعام ووقت النوم للنوم , متعلق بالمبادئ بشكل قد يغيظ المحيطين به خصوصا حبيبته التي يغيظها دائما , لا يمكن لامرأة الجدي الوقوف بجانبه بل في ظله .
بيتوتي جدا وسخي فهو لا يمكنه الدخول إلي البيت إلا وفي يده شي ما .
لا تغريه المظاهر بل يسعي إلي سبر الأغوار , إلي الغرق في عوالم الآخرين لمعرفة حقيقتهم لأنه شكوك بطبعه .
الأولوية في حياة الرجل الجدي لمصالحه الشخصية , فالمصلحة عنده تطغي علي كل الأمور , وإذا أراد الفوز في أمر معين فانه سيقطفه من دون شك يساعده علي ذلك صبره وعناده .
العواطف عنده مهمة ولكن تأتي في الدرجة الثانية , فالعمل عنده أهم ومتى استقر فيه التفت إلي غيره من الأمور .
الرجل الجدي لا يحب المجتمعات الكبيرة بل يختار أصدقاء يشبهونه , وصديق ينسجم معه ومع أفكاره أفضل عنده من ألف جليس لا يتفق معهم إلا علي العناوين العريضة .
يحب المطالعة كثيرا ويمرن ذاكرته علي حفظ المعلومات إنما يفتقر للباقة في الحديث .
يكتنف شخصية رجل الجدي بعض الغموض كان تجده في السهرة جالسا إمام الشاشة الصغيرة غير مهتم بما يرى , وغير آبه بما يدور حوله وكأنه وحده .
هذا يعود إلي حاجته للتفكير وللتدقيق بأموره وهو قادر علي الانعزال حتى ولو كان وسط زحمة كبيرة .
الجدي عاطفي ومحب بتأن وتروي , وحتى لو انجرف في الحب فانه يعود إلي ذلته . ويخذ القرار المناسب والمنسجم مع قدراته . يهتم لمشاعر حبيبته دون إن يدعها تدرك ذلك , مع انه متى أحب احترق بنار الحب وذاب جليد عواطفه , العاشقة لرجل الجدي عليها أن تمنحه جوا مغايرا لأجواء العمل , بمعني إن تخلق له حدثا يوقظ فيه الرومانسية المحبوسة داخله والخائفة من الضوء والنور . 
رجل برج الجدي لحظة يقرر الزواج فانه يفتش عن توازن بين عاطفته ومصلحته وهذا يعني زواج ناجح .
الجدي الزوج يفيض حبا , وزوج يتحمل مسؤوليته بجدارة , كريم , زوجته ملكة قلبه وبيته , ولكن يسعي دائما علي التأكيد انه صاحب القرار , قد يزعجها قلة الرومانسية ويفرحها قبوله بتحمل المسؤليات .
ومعظم رجال هذا البرج يتزوجون في سن متأخرة ومن هنا يكون زواجهم ناجحا بنسبة كبيرة .
علاقته مع أولاده فيها الكثير من الرقة أحيانا والكثير من الفظاظة أحيانا أخري , إنما يكون محبوبا من أولاده 

الرجل الدلو: 

مميز , له سحره الخاص , يجذبك إليه دون قرار منك , محب للمعرفة ويصبو إلي المراكز العالية .
لا يحب أن يكون واضحا لان الوضوح لا يغري , فمعه ليس من اكتشافات , من هنا قد يضيء جوانب من شخصيته ويلقي ظلا علي جوانب أخري .
يحب الصداقة , يسعي إليها , ويعتبرها الباب الأوسع للمعرفة فالجهد الذاتي مهما كان مهما يبقي حسب رأي هذا المولود جهدا محدودا .
السفر يعني له الكثير , يحبه , يسعده ويساعده علي التعرف إلي أنماط جديدة من الحياة .
إذا أردت إثارة هذا الرجل كن غامضا معه وإلا فك كل ارتباط معك خوفا من روتين أو ضجر . ناجح هذا الرجل في الأمور الحسابية لأنه حريص علي الدقة .
معظم رجال هذا البرج إداريون أو مستقلون في إعمالهم , يبتعدون عن الوظيفة الروتينية وترمون لخيالهم أن يلعب دورا في رسم التصورات فيجمعون بذلك إلي الدقة بعض الشاعرية الحلوة .
الدلو قادر علي الاستقلالية ولا يغرق في بحر العواطف , بل التغيير يلائمه , ورئتاه بحاجة إلي هواء جديد وعيناه تتألق لروية وجوه جديدة .
اجتماعيا , قد يكون متألقا إذا استطاع كبح جماح غضبه , وقد يكون مقنعا إذا لم يرتبك في حضور محترفي الكلام .
يحب كثيرا الحركات التغيرية ويسره أن يكون منها مع سعي لعدم الظهور بمظهر غير المتفهم لأصحاب الآراء المناقضة لأرائه .
محب للمال الذي يساعده علي دعم شخصيته أناقة , دعوات وسفرا .
بعض رجال هذا البرج وهم قلة يطغي عليهم حب المال وهذا يعني تخليا عن أي حب أخر قد يكون أسمى واغلي وأكثر استمرارية وهذا النوع هو ذاته يهوي المغامرة والمراهنة .
في الحب الرجل الدلو يفتش عن صديقته في حبيبته , فالصداقة عنده اسمي وواقعية أكثر , لأنه يجهل الكلام الرومانسي , ويفضل الصمت في معظم الأحيان , كثيرا ما يتحاشى أن تتطور علاقة الصداقة إلي حب مع انه يفرح إذا ما رضيت حبيبته لحظة نهاية العلاقة أن تظل صديقة له . 
يحب المرأة القوية والذكية في أن والتي تحاول أن تخلق توازنا معه لا أن ترضخ له , وهو لن يبوح بحبه بسهولة ولكن قد يتصرف بشكل يدعك تشعرين انه يحبك .
الدلو الزوج متعب ومريح , متعب لأنه مقل في كلامه ومريح لأنه يعطيك كامل حقوقك , لكن الدلو يحب وقوف زوجته إلي جانبه وقفة فيها الكثير من الثقة , واللافت فيه انه يترك همومه خارج البيت ويدخل مبتسما .
يفرط الدلو في تدليل أولاده , إلا انه حريص أن يكونوا مهذبين ولبقين في التعامل مع غيرهم , والدلو الأب لو أمكنه لقدم لأولاده كل يوم هدية جديدة .
الرجل الدلو تعب وراحة وهل الحياة حلوة إذا كانت تعبا فقط أو راحة فقط ؟

الرجل الحوت : 

الرجل الحوت أو حالم مؤمن بالصدفة أو مستغل لكل فرصة ولاهث وراء المتعة .
كاتم الأسرار هو هذا الرجل لأنه مصدر طمأنينة لمعظم أصدقائه , حذر في الكلام الذي يقوله , لا يحب إن يؤذي أحدا وقد تجده في معظم الأحيان وحيدا متأملا في كل أموره أو مستلقيا ينسج أحلاما زرقاء لغده .
هذا لا يعني إن ليس له أصدقاء بل قد يفاجئك بعدد أصدقائه الكبير فهو يحب الناس ولا يحكم عليهم إلا بعد معرفة عميقة بهم .
كريم جدا , وفي نفس الوقت يعشق المال وكم يتمني إن يكون من أثرياء العالم كي لا يتعب نفسه في البحث عن عمل أو التقيد بنظام وظيفة لأنه عاشق للوقت ألفاضي من أي قيد .
في العمل قد يرتبك ويتعثر ويغرق في فوضي البحث عن هدوء ومتعة ولكن له حظ كبير في مساعدة الآخرين له والسبب انه طيب وحضوره غير مزعج , ومتى شعر هذا المولود بالأمان فانه يعمل بكل أعصابه ليتوصل إلي النجاح المطلوب .
إذا انفعل جرح في كلام وصوب عينيه سهاما إلي وجه محدثه لكنه سرعان ما يهدأ مبديا كل استعداد للبدء من جديد .
في الاجتماعيات يكون الصامت الأكبر فهو دائما غير مستعد ليلعب دور القائد أو انه يتكلم عن طبيعة عمله خصوصا مع ناس بعيدين عن طبيعة هذا العمل ليشعر إن لكلامه طعما .
الحلم عند هذا الرجل خبزه اليومي , الحلم يساعده ويعرقله في نفس الوقت , يساعده في الهرب من خيبات الواقع ويعرقله حين يحمل له الواقع حظا ما فيجده غارقا في أحلامه .
الرجل الحوت هو الاحلي في عالم الحب حثي ولو لم يتكلم فاقرب منه دفء ومجرد الانفصال عنه قلق , يمكن لأنه في الحب نادرا ما يزعج أو يطالب أو يفرض امرأ ما . لا يكتفي بحب ولا علاقة . يحب الفتاة التي بإمكانها مساعدته ليتمتع أكثر بأحلامه وتكاسله , هو بحاجة لان تمنحه هذه الحبيبة الشعور بالثقة , لأنه الخائف أبدا من ظهور ضعيف أو من ارتباك سخيف .
الرجل الحوت يرتاح بطبعه لان يكون صديقا للنساء أكثر منه صديقا للرجال ولكن إذا خاب أمله عاطفيا فانه سيلجأ إلي الوحدة التي يحبها .
الحوت إن وجد المرأة التي تفهمه دون إن تسيطر عليه أحبها , إما بالنسبة للزواج فهذا ليس امرأ سهلا عليه إلا إذا انتبه إلي إن في زواجه مصلحة وحب . إما إذا فشل هذا الزواج تجد ه متسكعا وفي عيونه حنين إلي الاستقلالية .
الحوت الأب طيب , حنون , لا يطيق القسوة ويخشي تأنيب أولاده من هنا ستكون مسؤولية الزوجة اكبر .
حالم وفي عيونه سر , متكاسل وكله طيبة , قريب وبعيد , مد وجزر فهل أنت من هواة السباحة .

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الرجل العذراء :
> 
> رجل واقعي , حذر , دقيق عملا وعاطفة .
> يسحرك هذا الرجل بغموضه , لا يمكنك أن تعرف سره إلا بعد إن تتعلم الغرق في عينيه الضيقتين والعميقتين .
> أوقات العمل عنده مقدسة , صادق , حازم ووفي , قليلا ما يجد لنفسه متسعا من الوقت للراحة , وهذا لا يزعجه لأنه بطبعه ليس من هواة اللهو والتسلية , جلسة مريحة في البيت حيث جو من الهدوء والضمانينة أهم عنده من رحلة بحرية .
> النظام : يؤمن فيه الرجل العذراء قولا وفعلا ويحاول إن يفرضه علي الآخرين الذين يقبلون منه لأنهم يعرفون إن بإمكانهم الاتكال علي هذا الرجل العنيد والصلب والطيب .
> اجتماعيا قادر علي إن يكون مع كل الناس وان لا يكون فالرجل العذراء ليس له القدرة علي الاستماع بشكل دائم إلي الآخرين أو انه لا يملك الأسلوب الناجح للتعامل معهم .
> مثلا العذراء يتفهم حاجات الآخرين أحيانا ولكنه يتصرف وكأنه غريب , التعبير نقطة ضعف هذا المولود .
> في الحب يقال إن حبه شر لا بد منه , فالقرب منه قلق والبعد عنه قلق اكبر .
> ...


كل كلمة انحكت بتوصفني شو هاد والله لو اني مش عارف انو هالاشياء حرام كان حكيت بس عنجد اشي غريب كل كلمة وصف دقيق  :SnipeR (83): 

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## محمد العزام

الرجل العقرب : 

رجل له قانونه الخاص وشرائعه الخاصة , يحلم بالتغيير , ثائر علي كل ما هو تقليدي وكلاسيكي , طموح إلي حد المجازفة في اغلب الأحيان .
يمكن إن تصادف في حياتك رجلا كسولا , باردا غارقا في تأملاته , إلا إن هذا النوع يشكل النسبة القليلة من مواليد برج العقرب .
الرجل العقرب محارب شجاع , لا يخاف ولا يتراجع إنما يتهور أحيانا ويكون الثمن غاليا .
ذو شخصية فذة أو تكرهه أو تحبه وفي كلا الحالتين أنت مضطر للاعتراف انك أمام رجل ليس كسائر الرجال .
يتفرد في اتخاذ قراراته ويدير إذنه الصماء لكل النصائح الموجهة إليه حتى من اقرب المقربين .
هكذا هو صاحب موقف إنما بعناد , وكأنه ولد ليكون جاهزا للتحدي , للقتال , للهجوم حينا وللدفاع حينا أخر .
يتطلع دائما إلي حيث النجاح , تغريه الشهرة وتتعبه , أما الهزيمة فتشعل فيه نارا ليس من السهل إخمادها أو رسم حدود لدائرة اشتعالها لأنها إذا اضطرمت أحرقت الأخضر واليابس .
لا يطيق الغموض ويحاول جاهدا إن يسقط هذا القناع لتشرق شمس الوضوح ويتلذذ بطعم النجاح .
في علاقاته مع أصدقائه وفي , صادق ومدافع عنهم , ثائر علي أعدائه لا يهادن ولا يسامح .اجتماعيا لا يحاول إن يلبس قناعا ولا إن يستعير صفات ليست له بل يظهر كما هو , لا يرتاح لمعاشر أهل الثروات لأنه عفوي وغير متصنع أو متكلف .
لا يرضي إن يبقي في عمل واحد لفترة طويلة فهذا يعتبره حدا لطموحاته وتطلعاته إلي تغيير دائم .
الرجل العقرب عندما يحب , قد يظهر قوته في البداية وصعوبة الغرق في بحر المشاعر الرقيقة لكن إن دخلت أعماقه ستجدين عاشقا يجمع إلي الصلابة الرقة , والي القوة كل اللين والمحبة .
العقرب المائي يعتبر الحب زورقا له وهو الربان , والعقرب إذا لم يعش قصة حب عاش في حلم الوصول إلي تحقيقها , وهذا لا يفاجئ فالجري في الحياة الاجتماعية والقوي في عمله هو أكثر الناس حاجة إلي الحب المجرد .
الرجل العقرب له سحر خاص لا يقاوم وإياك إن تثيري غيرته فقد يعطيك درسا لن تنسيه , فالحب عنده عهد ووعد, إنما هو يحق له ببعض المغازلة إلا انه يكره فعلا الخيانة .
العقرب الزوج يجهد للاستجابة لطلبات زوجته , لكنه لا يقبل منها امرأ أو حتى نصيحة وهذا لا يعني انه يحبها خاضعة فهو يميل إلي القوة حتى ولو لم يعترف بذلك .
حازم مع أطفاله ومزعج مرات إلا انه يشكل عندهم المثال الأعلى في القوة والحضور واتخاذ القرارات .
قد يكون العقرب الأب حنونا إلا إن مشاعره تبقي دفينة وهنا دور الأم في إفهام موقف الأب للأولاد .
حضور وقوة , حزم وعاطفة متأججة , صعب التأقلم معه , جميل خلق توازن معه , إذا كنت قادرة فلك أكثر الرجال قوة وسحرا . 


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## The Gentle Man

قبل كل شي كذب المنجمون ولو صدقو  
الرجل الدلو: 

مميز , له سحره الخاص , يجذبك إليه دون قرار منك , محب للمعرفة ويصبو إلي المراكز العالية . فيك تحكي اه 

لا يحب أن يكون واضحا لان الوضوح لا يغري , فمعه ليس من اكتشافات , من هنا قد يضيء جوانب من شخصيته ويلقي ظلا علي جوانب أخري . ما بعرف 

يحب الصداقة , يسعي إليها , ويعتبرها الباب الأوسع للمعرفة فالجهد الذاتي مهما كان مهما يبقي حسب رأي هذا المولود جهدا محدودا . صحيح 

السفر يعني له الكثير , يحبه , يسعده ويساعده علي التعرف إلي أنماط جديدة من الحياة . حكي صحيح 

إذا أردت إثارة هذا الرجل كن غامضا معه وإلا فك كل ارتباط معك خوفا من روتين أو ضجر . ناجح هذا الرجل في الأمور الحسابية لأنه حريص علي الدقة . لا تعليق

معظم رجال هذا البرج إداريون أو مستقلون في إعمالهم , يبتعدون عن الوظيفة الروتينية وترمون لخيالهم أن يلعب دورا في رسم التصورات فيجمعون بذلك إلي الدقة بعض الشاعرية الحلوة . صحيح 

الدلو قادر علي الاستقلالية ولا يغرق في بحر العواطف , بل التغيير يلائمه , ورئتاه بحاجة إلي هواء جديد وعيناه تتألق لروية وجوه جديدة . كمان صحيح 

اجتماعيا , قد يكون متألقا إذا استطاع كبح جماح غضبه , وقد يكون مقنعا إذا لم يرتبك في حضور محترفي الكلام . صحيح انه احيانا بغضب بسرعه لكني لست اجتماعيا

يحب كثيرا الحركات التغيرية ويسره أن يكون منها مع سعي لعدم الظهور بمظهر غير المتفهم لأصحاب الآراء المناقضة لأرائه . صح

محب للمال الذي يساعده علي دعم شخصيته أناقة , دعوات وسفرا . نص نص 

بعض رجال هذا البرج وهم قلة يطغي عليهم حب المال وهذا يعني تخليا عن أي حب أخر قد يكون أسمى واغلي وأكثر استمرارية وهذا النوع هو ذاته يهوي المغامرة والمراهنة . نص نص 

في الحب الرجل الدلو يفتش عن صديقته في حبيبته , فالصداقة عنده اسمي وواقعية أكثر , لأنه يجهل الكلام الرومانسي , ويفضل الصمت في معظم الأحيان , كثيرا ما يتحاشى أن تتطور علاقة الصداقة إلي حب مع انه يفرح إذا ما رضيت حبيبته لحظة نهاية العلاقة أن تظل صديقة له . 100% 

يحب المرأة القوية والذكية في أن والتي تحاول أن تخلق توازنا معه لا أن ترضخ له , وهو لن يبوح بحبه بسهولة ولكن قد يتصرف بشكل يدعك تشعرين انه يحبك .
100 % 


اما هذول لسا بكير عليهن 
بس اتزوج بجاوب  :Db465236ff: 

الدلو الزوج متعب ومريح , متعب لأنه مقل في كلامه ومريح لأنه يعطيك كامل حقوقك , لكن الدلو يحب وقوف زوجته إلي جانبه وقفة فيها الكثير من الثقة , واللافت فيه انه يترك همومه خارج البيت ويدخل مبتسما .
يفرط الدلو في تدليل أولاده , إلا انه حريص أن يكونوا مهذبين ولبقين في التعامل مع غيرهم , والدلو الأب لو أمكنه لقدم لأولاده كل يوم هدية جديدة .
الرجل الدلو تعب وراحة وهل الحياة حلوة إذا كانت تعبا فقط أو راحة فقط ؟


 
يسلموا دموع الورد
الله يعطيكي العافيه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _قبل كل شي كذب المنجمون ولو صدقو  
> الرجل الدلو: 
> 
> مميز , له سحره الخاص , يجذبك إليه دون قرار منك , محب للمعرفة ويصبو إلي المراكز العالية . فيك تحكي اه 
> 
> لا يحب أن يكون واضحا لان الوضوح لا يغري , فمعه ليس من اكتشافات , من هنا قد يضيء جوانب من شخصيته ويلقي ظلا علي جوانب أخري . ما بعرف 
> 
> ...


 صحيح

شكرا لمرورك...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

جدية , واقعية , برودة مصطنعة قليلا , وتصميم علي الوصول إلي الهدف .
الرجل الجدي يتحكم بعواطفه , يدرس مواقفه , يتعمق وببط يتخذ قراراته , عنده أنانية فهو مهتم لأموره , دقيق في حياته , فوقت الطعام للطعام ووقت النوم للنوم , متعلق بالمبادئ بشكل قد يغيظ المحيطين به خصوصا حبيبته التي يغيظها دائما , لا يمكن لامرأة الجدي الوقوف بجانبه بل في ظله .
بيتوتي جدا وسخي فهو لا يمكنه الدخول إلي البيت إلا وفي يده شي ما .
لا تغريه المظاهر بل يسعي إلي سبر الأغوار , إلي الغرق في عوالم الآخرين لمعرفة حقيقتهم لأنه شكوك بطبعه .
الأولوية في حياة الرجل الجدي لمصالحه الشخصية , فالمصلحة عنده تطغي علي كل الأمور , وإذا أراد الفوز في أمر معين فانه سيقطفه من دون شك يساعده علي ذلك صبره وعناده .
العواطف عنده مهمة ولكن تأتي في الدرجة الثانية , فالعمل عنده أهم ومتى استقر فيه التفت إلي غيره من الأمور .
الرجل الجدي لا يحب المجتمعات الكبيرة بل يختار أصدقاء يشبهونه , وصديق ينسجم معه ومع أفكاره أفضل عنده من ألف جليس لا يتفق معهم إلا علي العناوين العريضة .
يحب المطالعة كثيرا ويمرن ذاكرته علي حفظ المعلومات إنما يفتقر للباقة في الحديث .
يكتنف شخصية رجل الجدي بعض الغموض كان تجده في السهرة جالسا إمام الشاشة الصغيرة غير مهتم بما يرى , وغير آبه بما يدور حوله وكأنه وحده .
هذا يعود إلي حاجته للتفكير وللتدقيق بأموره وهو قادر علي الانعزال حتى ولو كان وسط زحمة كبيرة .
الجدي عاطفي ومحب بتأن وتروي , وحتى لو انجرف في الحب فانه يعود إلي ذلته . ويخذ القرار المناسب والمنسجم مع قدراته . يهتم لمشاعر حبيبته دون إن يدعها تدرك ذلك , مع انه متى أحب احترق بنار الحب وذاب جليد عواطفه , العاشقة لرجل الجدي عليها أن تمنحه جوا مغايرا لأجواء العمل , بمعني إن تخلق له حدثا يوقظ فيه الرومانسية المحبوسة داخله والخائفة من الضوء والنور . 
رجل برج الجدي لحظة يقرر الزواج فانه يفتش عن توازن بين عاطفته ومصلحته وهذا يعني زواج ناجح .
الجدي الزوج يفيض حبا , وزوج يتحمل مسؤوليته بجدارة , كريم , زوجته ملكة قلبه وبيته , ولكن يسعي دائما علي التأكيد انه صاحب القرار , قد يزعجها قلة الرومانسية ويفرحها قبوله بتحمل المسؤليات .
ومعظم رجال هذا البرج يتزوجون في سن متأخرة ومن هنا يكون زواجهم ناجحا بنسبة كبيرة .
علاقته مع أولاده فيها الكثير من الرقة أحيانا والكثير من الفظاظة أحيانا أخري , إنما يكون محبوبا من أولاده 




مش كل الصفات :Icon31: 

مشكوره :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_ 
الرجل السرطان : 
السرطاني يفرض احترامه , كلامه المدروس وحضوره الهادي عنصران هامان في كسب محبة الناس , أو الأصح احترمهم .
متقلب , بين لحظة وأخري تتبدل ملامح وجهه , فيتحول من عابس إلي مبتسم .
الشعور بالأمان أو العكس يحدد مزاج هذا الرجل , ففي الحالة الأولي تراه رقيقا طيبا , حلو المعاشر , مستعدا للمساعدة , وفي الحالة الثانية تراه غاضبا , حانقا , مستعدا لقلب الأوراق .
السرطاني من أكثر الرجال تعلقا بأمه التي يعتبر وجودها قوة له وصوتها رنينا لأيامه , وكلامها قوة لأحلامه .
يستخدم أحلامه ليستعين بها للهروب من الواقع ومن هنا تولد علاقة حميمة بين الليل والرجل السرطاني فالليل عنده انفلات لا حدود له .
السرطاني الرومانسي والشاعري هو الأقرب إلي عالم المال , لا ينفقه بطريقة عشوائية ويعرف كيف يكسبه , وكيف يحافظ عليه وكأنه ولد محاسبا .
السرطاني يهوي التحدث عن عائلته , عن الأمجاد السابقة , وعن تطلعاته إلي الغد , إذا أردت إن تكسب وده افتح له مجال التحدث عن رغباته , ولا تعارضه إلا إذا سالك رأيك فهو بحاجة إلي التعبير ولقول الأشياء كما هي .
في الحب مغازل محترف , يعرف كيف ينتقي الكلمات وكيف يوزع النظرات , لكنه يغرم بشكل بطي , إذ أن الفتاة التي يحب يجب أن تمتلك عدة مميزات : بحيث إن تكون سيدة مجتمع , تكون حاضرة ولا تتلهي بالقشور .
معظم السرطانيين يغرمون مرة واحدة في العمر , أو يتزوجون أو يتحولون إلي شكوكين .
السرطاني الأب يتعلق بأولاده ولكن يخاف عليهم مما يعيقهم في تكوين شخصية مستقلة , يحب إن يبقوا علي ارتباط دائم به كما سعي هو علي إبقاء الارتباط الدائم بأمه . 

_


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

الرجل الدلو: 

مميز , له سحره الخاص , يجذبك إليه دون قرار منك , محب للمعرفة ويصبو إلي المراكز العالية .
لا يحب أن يكون واضحا لان الوضوح لا يغري , فمعه ليس من اكتشافات , من هنا قد يضيء جوانب من شخصيته ويلقي ظلا علي جوانب أخري .
يحب الصداقة , يسعي إليها , ويعتبرها الباب الأوسع للمعرفة فالجهد الذاتي مهما كان مهما يبقي حسب رأي هذا المولود جهدا محدودا .
السفر يعني له الكثير , يحبه , يسعده ويساعده علي التعرف إلي أنماط جديدة من الحياة .
إذا أردت إثارة هذا الرجل كن غامضا معه وإلا فك كل ارتباط معك خوفا من روتين أو ضجر . ناجح هذا الرجل في الأمور الحسابية لأنه حريص علي الدقة .
معظم رجال هذا البرج إداريون أو مستقلون في إعمالهم , يبتعدون عن الوظيفة الروتينية وترمون لخيالهم أن يلعب دورا في رسم التصورات فيجمعون بذلك إلي الدقة بعض الشاعرية الحلوة .
الدلو قادر علي الاستقلالية ولا يغرق في بحر العواطف , بل التغيير يلائمه , ورئتاه بحاجة إلي هواء جديد وعيناه تتألق لروية وجوه جديدة .
اجتماعيا , قد يكون متألقا إذا استطاع كبح جماح غضبه , وقد يكون مقنعا إذا لم يرتبك في حضور محترفي الكلام .
يحب كثيرا الحركات التغيرية ويسره أن يكون منها مع سعي لعدم الظهور بمظهر غير المتفهم لأصحاب الآراء المناقضة لأرائه .
محب للمال الذي يساعده علي دعم شخصيته أناقة , دعوات وسفرا .
بعض رجال هذا البرج وهم قلة يطغي عليهم حب المال وهذا يعني تخليا عن أي حب أخر قد يكون أسمى واغلي وأكثر استمرارية وهذا النوع هو ذاته يهوي المغامرة والمراهنة .
في الحب الرجل الدلو يفتش عن صديقته في حبيبته , فالصداقة عنده اسمي وواقعية أكثر , لأنه يجهل الكلام الرومانسي , ويفضل الصمت في معظم الأحيان , كثيرا ما يتحاشى أن تتطور علاقة الصداقة إلي حب مع انه يفرح إذا ما رضيت حبيبته لحظة نهاية العلاقة أن تظل صديقة له . 
يحب المرأة القوية والذكية في أن والتي تحاول أن تخلق توازنا معه لا أن ترضخ له , وهو لن يبوح بحبه بسهولة ولكن قد يتصرف بشكل يدعك تشعرين انه يحبك .
الدلو الزوج متعب ومريح , متعب لأنه مقل في كلامه ومريح لأنه يعطيك كامل حقوقك , لكن الدلو يحب وقوف زوجته إلي جانبه وقفة فيها الكثير من الثقة , واللافت فيه انه يترك همومه خارج البيت ويدخل مبتسما .
يفرط الدلو في تدليل أولاده , إلا انه حريص أن يكونوا مهذبين ولبقين في التعامل مع غيرهم , والدلو الأب لو أمكنه لقدم لأولاده كل يوم هدية جديدة .
الرجل الدلو تعب وراحة وهل الحياة حلوة إذا كانت تعبا فقط أو راحة فقط ؟



 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## مجنون حليم

الرجل الثور :

ضخامة , حضور , ضحكة جذابة وكلام قليل وأعصاب هادئة .
غموض يكتنف شخصية هذا المولود الجذاب , غموض في بداية المشوار واستقرار ممتع يلي البداية إذا كانت واضحة ومتينة وإلا فاستمرار للغموض
واقعي في عمله , ودقيق في حساباته , نادرا ما يخطي في تصوراته , بحاجة إلي وقت طويل للراحة بعد عناء العمل .
يحتاج إلي الانفراد مع نفسه لانطلاقة مليئة بالحماسة فيما بعد , وإذا لم يجد الراحة يتحول إلي عصبي وقلق ولا يعرف ما يريد .
قد تظنه في البداية انه ساذج , ولكنه سيفاجئك عندما يقول رأيه ويحدد تطلعاته .
يثيرك في برودته وهدوئه وردات فعله البطيئة جدا , قد يحدث إن ينفعل لأمر ما بعد عدة أيام من حدوثه .
عدم التسرع في اتخاذ القرارات يكسبه شخصية مميزة وفريدة من نوعها .
يقف بجانبك لحل مشاكلك مما يزعج الطرف الأخر .
بين الثور والحب علاقة هدوء , صحيح انه يبني علاقات عديدة في حياته , يتعرف إلي عشرات الفتيات , ولكن متى وجد الحبيبة التي كان يفتش عنها تحول إلي عاشق رائع .
الثور الرومانسي في الحب لا يغرق الحبيبة في الأحلام بل يغمرها بالحب حقيقة وواقعا , يتعب لإسعادها .
رجل برج الثور لا يمنح أجواء الحب الرائعة إلا بعد وقت غير قصير , بعد إن يتأكد من مشاعره وان يكون قد امتحن صبر حبيبته وقدرتها علي تحمل شخصيته الباردة .
الثور يفتش عن امرأة ذكية تقف إلي جانبه وفي الوقت نفسه تكون ناعمة , هادئة , صبورة , تؤمن له جوا من الاستقرار والهدوء .
الثور والد حنون لا يزجر أبنائه ولا يلومهم علي تقاعس معين بل يساعدهم قدر الإمكان .

صح مزبوط وك شو عرفك؟؟

----------

